# Por que No funciona un simple decodificador bcd 7 segmentos



## evolution (Ene 24, 2008)

Buenas, tengo un problema que me parece muy tonto, pero bueno, estoy tratando de simular un decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos con display, en el Multisim 10 Workbench, pero por mas que lo doy mil vueltas no me funciona, lo he montado de mil maneras pero nada, a ver si alguien me podria echar una mano, el display el anodo comun y el deco un 7447, adjunto una foto del montaje que he echo, muchas gracias y perdonen las molestias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

Debes reemplazar la tierra analogica por la digital (DGND) y Lt, RBI y Bi se conectan a +VCC.


----------



## evolution (Ene 24, 2008)

Fogonazo gracias, he hecho lo que me dices pero sigue igual , no hace absolutamente nada, ni siquiera se enciende ningun led del display, no lo comprendo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

Que display estas empleando ?

En ese lugar corresponde Anodo comun


----------



## evolution (Ene 24, 2008)

Pues es un display Anodo Comun, igual que el que tu has utilizado en ese esquema, no se si en este programa hay que utilizar algo mas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

Te mando el esquema en archivo Multisim


----------



## mabauti (Ene 24, 2008)

lo has probado antes con resistencias en A , B, C, y D?, yo nunca lo he hecho


----------



## evolution (Ene 24, 2008)

Muchas Gracias. Ya funciona, el fallo estaba en que las resistencias del decodificador al display eran de 1k, las he cambiado a 180 ohm como en el esquema que me has mandado fogonazo y ya funciona.
Muy Agradecido.


----------



## tlatelolco (Oct 10, 2010)

Muchas gracias por el ejemplo. Saludos desde México


----------



## jhonson (Mar 26, 2011)

oye pero yo estoy en las mismas .. no he podido simularun cto. con compuertas porq el display de 7 seg. no funciona.. si me pudieras ayudar estaria muy agradecido!..


----------

